# Newbie!!!



## Dreamer (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey..

I'm Mário, i have 27 years old, i'm from Portugal and always liked this sport, never had chance to real start. I practise surf already, but for winter is good to deal with snow too.:thumbsup: So i'm here to have a better start on this field and to learn something more about this sport.

Cumpzzzz


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

welcome.:yahoo:


----------

